# Has anyone seen a change in surge after completing a trip ?



## Cincy UberX (May 27, 2018)

I accepted a trip in a surge area, surge was $7. After completing the trip which was 14 miles, I found the surge increased to 16.98$ and the total for that trip was $35.
I had another trip also surge, it was $5.5 and the distance was 26 miles. However this time the surge amount didn’t change. 
It seems this surge thing is extremely inconsistent.


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

One of the RI people was saying they adjust surges for trips where a multiplier benefits the driver.

But It’s inconsistant and even more confusing then before.

Haven’t gone out yet because I have other stuff this week.... will report back once I’ve been able to play with it.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Cincy UberX said:


> I accepted a trip in a surge area, surge was $7. After completing the trip which was 14 miles, I found the surge increased to 16.98$ and the total for that trip was $35.
> I had another trip also surge, it was $5.5 and the distance was 26 miles. However this time the surge amount didn't change.
> It seems this surge thing is extremely inconsistent.


I had the basically the same thing. Accepted a trip with an $11.00 surge, trip was approx 12 miles and 20 minutes, my surge payout was $17 and some change. I later accepted a trip with a $4.00 surge, this trip was approx 20 miles and 28 minutes, I received no additional surge payout.

I sent a message to Uber "support" to inquire about this discrepancy.....The email chain is up to 5 messages back and forth now with all of the "support" responses being a variation of the corporate blurb about how great the new surge is. My last message asked for them to explain SPECIFICALLY why I was paid more than the surge amount on a shorter trip, but no additional surge on the longer trip. That was 3 days ago with no response at this time.


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

Ajaywill said:


> I had the basically the same thing. Accepted a trip with an $11.00 surge, trip was approx 12 miles and 20 minutes, my surge payout was $17 and some change. I later accepted a trip with a $4.00 surge, this trip was approx 20 miles and 28 minutes, I received no additional surge payout.
> 
> I sent a message to Uber "support" to inquire about this discrepancy.....The email chain is up to 5 messages back and forth now with all of the "support" responses being a variation of the corporate blurb about how great the new surge is. My last message asked for them to explain SPECIFICALLY why I was paid more than the surge amount on a shorter trip, but no additional surge on the longer trip. That was 3 days ago with no response at this time.


The major detail you are missing is whether the passenger paid a surged price that would have given you the adjustment

Ie: If the multiplier surge pax pays dissipates (just like the classic surge used to) you still get your guarantee but there will be no adjustment (BUT a ride with unsurged payment is more likely to tip you, so you can make out well that way as well)

Does That make sense?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

That does make sense now...I went back and reviewed the fare details from each ride. 

The rider paid significantly more for the shorter ride. 

Is this something you figured out on your own or did you have some inside knowledge of the algorithm?


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

Ajaywill said:


> That does make sense now...I went back and reviewed the fare details from each ride.
> 
> The rider paid significantly more for the shorter ride.
> 
> Is this something you figured out on your own or did you have some inside knowledge of the algorithm?


From experience of mine and I also hear from some folks on the Zello channel.

But I will say, we do not yet know the exact threshold for adjustment. And to be honest I think they are still tweaking it.


----------

